# Opc Com/dcom, Opc Xml-da, Opc Ua



## pvbrowser (28 Februar 2008)

Welche der oben angeführten OPC Variaten verwendet Ihr in der Praxis ?

- OPC COM/DCOM ist ja auf Windows beschränkt und benötigt meist einen PC auf dem es laufen kann.

- OPC XML-DA ist unabhängig vom Betriebssystem.
  Ich habe bisher aber nur mit OPC XML-DA Gateways gearbeitet, die an einen OPC COM/DCOM Server anbinden.

- OPC UA habe ich noch nicht getestet. Was sind da eigentlich die wesentlichen Unterschiede zu XML-DA ? Die Unterschiede dürften doch eher gering sein, da auch dort Web Services über http/soap/XML verwendet werden,

Den wesentlichen Vorteil der neuen OPC Varianten sehe ich darin,
dass der OPC Server direkt in die SPS/embedded Device eingebaut sein kann.
Also kein extra PC erforderlich ist.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr momentan mit diesen OPC Varianten in der Praxis ?

PS: Unser http://pvbrowser.de kann momentan nur OPC XML-DA.

Siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPC_Unified_Architecture


----------



## dammmatt (11 März 2010)

Den Unterschied zwischen OPC UA und OPC XML-DA würde ich nicht als gering bezeichnen.

Wenn man nur auf das Thema OPC Data Access schaut dann sind die Unterschiede:
- OPC UA hat neben http/soap/XML auch ein binäres Protokoll mit dem die Performance um den Faktor 2-20 besser ist. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb OPC UA auf embedded Systemen eingesetzt wird weil die Systemlast im Vergleich zu OPC XML-DA mit der XML Verarbeitung das System viel wenige belastet.
- OPC UA bietet vielfältige Sicherheitsmechanismen

Darüber hinaus bietet OPC UA über eine einheitliche Schnittstelle neben Data Access auch:
- Events
- Frei definierbare Methodeaufrufe
- Zugriff auf historische Daten und Events
- Alarms & Conditions
- Objektorientierter Adressraum
- Programme
- Redundanz
- Spezialisierte Informationsmodelle z.B. standardisierte Umsetzung von IEC 61131-3 Software-Modell auf OPC UA Adressraum
- Kommunikationsstacks in ANSI C, .NET und JAVA
- Läuft bereits auf Windows, Windows CE, LINUX, VxWorks, QNX, EUROS, Solaris ...
- ....


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2010)

*Wirklich ???*

Hallo, 

sehe ich das richtig ???

Matthias Damm ???


Wenn ja, dann herzlich willkommen im SPS Forum, das wäre eine echte Bereicherung für das Forum zum Thema OPC. Einen kompetenteren Ansprechpartner zum Thema OPC werdet Ihr lange suchen müssen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## dammmatt (12 März 2010)

Hallo,

hier kann man aber auch nichts verbergen...
Vielen Dank für die Blumen.

Gruß 
Matthias


----------



## Question_mark (12 März 2010)

*Willkommen*

Hallo,



			
				dammmatt schrieb:
			
		

> hier kann man aber auch nichts verbergen...



Freut mich, dass Du den Weg in das SPS-Forum gefunden hast und hoffentlich noch genug Zeit hast, aus Deinen langen Erfahrungen und als Mitentwickler der OPC-Standards hier gelegentlich unsere dummen Fragen zu beantworten 
Und vielleicht einen deutschen Ableger zum Forum in der opcfoundation.com in dem Fred "OPC und Hochsprachen" etablieren.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Dr. OPC (6 April 2010)

Auch ich begrüße ganz herzlich dammmatt. Mehr Kompetenz zum Thema OPC gibt es vermutlich nirgends.

Nachdem ich mir Webseite des pvbrowsers mal angesehen habe, denke ich es ist ein Ansatz der geradezu nach OPC UA "schreit". Tatsächlich wären OPC UA Server in der Lage neben der reinen Datenbereitstellung (wie heute COM DA und XML DA) auch die grafische Repräsentation der Objekte anzubieten, die sie bereitstellen. Ob diese dann im "QT-Style" abgelegt ist oder in einer allgemeineren Beschreibung lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Entscheidend ist dass der Anzeige-Client davon nichts wissen muss.

Ich empfehle als Lektüre zu diesem Thema, folgende Aktivitäten der OPC Foundation genau zu beobachten.
1) OPC UA und PLCOpen
2) OPC UA und FDI

Wenn das Mapping von PLC-Objekten (Funktionsbausteine) auf OPC UA Objekte standardisiert ist, können auch grafische Objekte herstellerübergreifend einheitlich visualisiert werden. Ein "Regler-FB" wird zu einem "Regler-Objekt-Typ" in OPC UA, dessen Instanz in einem UA Client, immer gleich, herstellerübergreifend, einheitlich, standardisiert mit einer grafischen Repräsentation verschalten kann. (die wenn alles gut läuft, gleich mit aus den Server herauskommt)

Mein Tip: Unbedingt anschauen auf der HMI in Hannover am Stand der PLCOpen und der OPC Foundation

Beim Thema FDI werden Konfigurations und Diagnose Daten von Geräten beschrieben und in OPC UA abgebildet und über OPC UA transportiert. Gerätekonfiguration und auch deren grafische Anzeigemechanismen werden standardisiert.

Die Zusammenarbeit der OPC Foundation mit anderen Organisationen ergibt einen deutlichen Mehrwert und macht den Unterschied zum "schnöden" Daten bereitstellen zum Lesen/Schreiben wie wir es aus OPC DA und XML DA kennen.


----------

